# Sending Email reminders from excel to outlook using VBA



## Andy9847 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I am looking for help on VB script to send automated emails based on the dated column in excel sheet..
I need to send reminders to the email addresses in Column J & K to remind them that the vehicle registration in Column B is due an MOT on the date in Column M, also to send a reminder that the Tax is due on the date in Column P. these emails need to be sent 14 days before the due dates.
I also require Column N & Q to generate at date and time when the reminder was sent.
I would much appreciate any help with this as I am completely new to VB script, I have attached the file to aid in any help


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi,

I can help with this, iv done tons of these one here, MOT and Tax ones too. One bit of advice, remove this file and upload one with dummy data, this has registration details and email addresses which I wouldn't recommend making available to the world.

I have your file, I will work on it tomorrow but please remove the file.


----------



## Andy9847 (Nov 7, 2016)

DataBase said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can help with this, iv done tons of these one here, MOT and Tax ones too. One bit of advice, remove this file and upload one with dummy data, this has registration details and email addresses which I wouldn't recommend making available to the world.
> 
> I have your file, I will work on it tomorrow but please remove the file.





DataBase said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can help with this, iv done tons of these one here, MOT and Tax ones too. One bit of advice, remove this file and upload one with dummy data, this has registration details and email addresses which I wouldn't recommend making available to the world.
> 
> I have your file, I will work on it tomorrow but please remove the file.


thank you its much appreciated, I will also do as you have suggested and remove the file


----------



## Andy9847 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

As you suggested I have added a dummy program, thank you for the advise. I would also like to thank you for your help in assisting me in what I am trying to do, its much appreciated.


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi,
Try the attached, when you open the workbook you will need to enable content (MACROS) in order for it to work. It should immediately generate 3 emails.

Notes:
I have removed sensitive data from the workbook and changed dates for testing purposes

Currently the emails that are generated are displayed rather than sent automatically. If you want to auto send then change
.Display to .Send

See how this works and let us know what changes are needed.


----------



## Andy9847 (Nov 7, 2016)

DataBase said:


> Hi,
> Try the attached, when you open the workbook you will need to enable content (MACROS) in order for it to work. It should immediately generate 3 emails.
> 
> Notes:
> ...


Hi DB,
This works great and is much appreciated, would it also be possible to get it to place a date and time the email was sent in column N & Q


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Here you are.


----------



## Andy9847 (Nov 7, 2016)

DataBase said:


> Here you are.


HI DB, This works great, thank you for your help on this, it has also aided me in my learning of VB scripts.


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

No worries at all, play around with VBA its really good and can help in many scenarios. We are always here if you get stuck or need help/advice.


----------



## Andy9847 (Nov 7, 2016)

DataBase said:


> No worries at all, play around with VBA its really good and can help in many scenarios. We are always here if you get stuck or need help/advice.


Thank you


----------

